# Oldest Cockapoo



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay does anyone know if there is a record for the oldest "Cockapoo". I know there are records for the oldest dog. But don't know if there is a one for a cockapoo. I know what the average age can be. But was wondering if anyone has herd or from experience have a cockapoo that lived beyond the standard age of 14-16 years.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

you will have to see if you can track one down in the US as cockapoos are still relatively new in the UK, so I think the oldest deliberate crosses here will only be roughly 8 or 9 years old.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> you will have to see if you can track one down in the US as cockapoos are still relatively new in the UK, so I think the oldest deliberate crosses here will only be roughly 8 or 9 years old.


Yea my husband had a cockapoo back in the late 50's early 60's. Just wondering may have to check around a little more on the internet.

So they only have been doing the cockapoo's in the lasted 9 years in England??


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Ours growing up lived 18 years


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

SPCnut said:


> Ours growing up lived 18 years


I did find one that lived up to 21 years old.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere that the oldest lived to 22 years. In the American 'Cockapoo' book by Mary Foley, she quotes 'some dogs live to be 15 to 22 years of age', which I think must be based on fact.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So 22 ???? When I get too old please can mine go and be fostered at Sarahs


----------



## Mark Parnell (May 18, 2018)

*Bonds is coming up to 18!*

Hey everyone

So way back in 2000 on one fateful Sunday that changed our lives, my wife and I saw two Cockapoo puppies in a pet store. The store was letting the puppies run around and it was packed. The two Cockapoos could have ran to anyone but both ran directly to my wife. Now we were set to move into our Condo and were content being yuppies and not having kids. Funny how life turns out! You see we ended up selling the condo (no dogs allowed) and bought a house in the burbs which lead to 2 kids (now 15 and 13!!) 

As a joke my brother in law suggested that because we were yuppies with puppies we should call the dogs Stocks and Bonds and well the name stuck!! Sadly we had to say goodbye to Stocks 3 years ago and at first we thought that a heartbroken Bonds (the 2 were inseparable) would soon follow BUT I am happy to say that on June 15th Bonds will be turning 18!!

Attached is a picture!


----------



## Brandycapoo (Dec 5, 2020)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Okay does anyone know if there is a record for the oldest "Cockapoo". I know there are records for the oldest dog. But don't know if there is a one for a cockapoo. I know what the average age can be. But was wondering if anyone has herd or from experience have a cockapoo that lived beyond the standard age of 14-16 years.


Yes my drake 18 yrs old and counting he's like a 2 yr old


----------

